# Flying pace race



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Man those things can move! Its funny when you ride a pony...


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

but no one in that video is riding a pony :roll:

*cough* 

:lol:


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh I know but the way they were trotting reminded me of when I rode a lil pony it was so funny because he was moving so fast and yet I was hardley going any where. 
Should have explained better...


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

haha, no worries  There was no offence taken :wink:
I'm just weird like that (just ask ginger :wink :lol:


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

lol ok...


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

haha..they are soo speedy! 
i love ridig icelandics, they are smooth and tölt is sooo fun.
i've never done flying pace tho


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

ooh, you ride icelandics ?  
I've never ridden it either.. (but I'm secretly hoping I can do it when I get my mare in shape :wink: )


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

i go to icelandic treks quit often


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

oh cool :wink:


----------



## mysnafflebit (Oct 30, 2008)

Can your icelandics do all five gaits?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

I think so :wink: 
my mare has not been trained to do it, but I have photographic evidence that she paces, and I'm pretty sure my foal does it too :smile:


----------

